# Hurricane Sandy



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

OK everyone on the east coast (I'm in Northern New Jersey) the rain started about 15 minutes ago so I guess this is the beginning!

I work in NYC and work has been closed already. 

Stay dry and good luck weathering this one!


----------



## colotnk (Feb 3, 2012)

My little sister and her husband live in NYC. Thankfully she's visiting with us now and won't be dealing with it. Her husband is a staff at NYU hospital and will be working overtime the whole time. We're concerned about him...

Stay safe and dry! You're all in our thoughts! Hope everybody will be okay.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

It's been raining here for two hours. My work never closes and I need to go in tomorrow.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Killing Zombies is a job for the moderators!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I live in the Jersey shore area right where its supposed to hit hard. We'll see...Hurricane Irene was nothing so hopefully this will putter out too. I got to leave work early tonight so I could be home with the kiddos (woot!) & the school's already called that they're closing Monday and Tues.

Everyone in the areas that are supposed to get hit, stay safe.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Prayers for all of you in the storm path. Be safe!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Me too Bubbly! About 150 feet from the sea. Crazy evacuations here because of flooding. We're set to stay at this point but will leave and have bags packed for tomorrow morning just in case. My kids' school has also closed Mon/Tues. Keeping fingers crossed it makes a hard right off to sea!


Good luck and stay safe! I hope you don't have to evacuate, but you and your family's safety is the most important thing. Your situation is worse than mine... I'm about 3 blocks from the bay. My niece lives right on the water, and they were evacuated this morning.

ETA: The kids are kind of bummed that Halloween's been cancelled, but they're more than happy that school's been canceled for 2 days. lol


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

As a native Marylander, I recall all too well the havoc wrecked when the hurricane of September '03 came screaming up the Chesapeake. I lucked out, only losing power for a couple days, but friends of mine living on the northeast side of Baltimore were without power for over a week. 

I had enough of hurricanes, Nor'easters, and snow (like the dumping we got in 2009 and 2010), so I headed west in mid-August. I am now sitting in my office with the window open, desk fan on low, and enjoying 80 degrees with 15 percent humidity. 

All you guys on the East Coast, stay dry. But most importantly STAY SAFE!


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

Stay safe (and dry!)! In NYC and watching the storm from the window at my boyfriend's place. Kind of amazing to watch when you're indoors.

Didn't have to go to work today so I'm chilling at home =D Never mess with Mother Nature...


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I saw pictures on the news of what it's doing.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

They've closed everything in md today and pa is starting to shut down too.my firm is closing early as well since no business will be getting done anyway.
bought my supplies in case the power goes out and got gas over the weekend. so i'm all set.
stay safe people!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish you guys luck.

We had it down here in Jamaica and some other islands,when it was just a tropical storm,aka a " baby hurricane."

For almost two weeks it did lots of damage and then strengthened into a hurricane and headed up north.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Supposed to come up as far as Windsor, Ontario, I read, and stretch through to the Maritimes. Hard to believe at the moment, beautiful morning in Montreal, sun shining and 10 degrees...peaceful and calm at the airport, no impact yet!

Here's to all of our safety!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> Supposed to come up as far as Windsor, Ontario, I read, and stretch through to the Maritimes. Hard to believe at the moment, beautiful morning in Montreal, sun shining and 10 degrees...peaceful and calm at the airport, no impact yet!
> 
> Here's to all of our safety!


Brrr, that's cold. JK. Travelling or do you work there?

Wind but not much rain yet, a bit NW of NYC.

Yes, stay safe.


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm from Boston and it's crazy windy now, they say the worst will be around 3-6pm. School is closed here too and it's already along day.
stay safe everyone


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess on the upside of this, all the leaves will be down from the trees afterwards so I should only have one more fall clean-ip to do!

Pretty nasty and ugly looking outside here in NJ right now but not anything severe.

Schools here are also closed for Mon and Tuesday and my work is closed today too (Hardly ever happens but when NYC (where I work) shuts down mass transit, it really hampers getting to the office for most of our people

Lots of trees on my piece of property so I'm just staring at them as the winds gust here and there. Wondering when and if we'll lose power on this one. That rare snowstorm in October last year knocked down a telephone pole in front of my house, ripped the wires of my house causing 2,000 in damage and left us without power for 6 days. Not looking forwaed to that again!


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

I understand the need for caution & preparedness (I'm from New Orleans), but here in the metro DC area, I think they've over reacted. Metro systems shut down since last night before the rain even started falling, schools already closed for Monday & Tuesday. Yes its now raining and there is some light wind. But a total shutdown was a bit early I think.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband is in DC for work. He mentioned they might cancel classes today (wishful thinking on his part) but so far nope. He's on a military base so he's about as safe as he can get.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

CharlieParker said:


> Brrr, that's cold. JK. Travelling or do you work there?
> 
> Wind but not much rain yet, a bit NW of NYC.
> 
> Yes, stay safe.


10 Celsius! Which isn't bad for this time of year 

Not travelling, work here. No alerts yet, everything still normal. So we're not too far apart, NYC driving distance for us. About 7 hrs. I'm waiting for the wind to start. Many old trees in the neighborhood, so that part is worrisome. Last year around this time, huge maple downed in a storm (Irene, maybe?), two doors down.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Atlantic city


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and this guy is my hero


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

lovemylife26 said:


> I'm from Boston and it's crazy windy now, they say the worst will be around 3-6pm. School is closed here too and it's already along day.
> stay safe everyone


Wow! Hope everyone stays safe!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> and this guy is my hero


He's the Horse of a Different Color, you've heard tell about


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> and this guy is my hero


He's making a horse's azz out of himself!


----------



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

well I live in South East VA, and the river 1 block away was slightly higher than it normally is at high tide. though now with all the rain we've been getting, I'm wondering if it'll get worse.

we are greatful we have not lost power yet.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Take Care all of you in the path of Sandy stay safe. Seen how devastating this can be.


----------



## Mrs Chai (Sep 14, 2010)

Everyone in this area please be careful!

The only thing we're really getting his high winds and the small threat of sleet and snow. Everyone here: "Meh."

Someone mentioned a slight possibility power outage and everyone is "Oh no! OMG!"

We're silly people here in the midwest.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

They cancelled my husband's classes so he's happy. LOL

Says all it is so far is wind and rain.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sitting here in Mass looking out of my window at a crapload of rain falling horizontally.

Tree limbs down, most trees are bare of leaves. But we still have power.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

could be this guy...

MSN Video


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

3 - 5 inches of rain expected in my area with wind gusts to 55mph. Nothing too serious, I don't think. Time will tell.

Light rain and wind right now.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Water just started coming in through the patio door. This was expected. Not the end of the world, just hope the wood floor survives.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Atlantic City Boardwalk is gone and the eye hasn't even hit land yet

some interesting pics:

pieces of the boardwalk floating away:

http://instagram.com/p/RXfhKxDL7F/

how would you like to see this outside your door?

http://instagram.com/p/RX2beuhi8n/

still haven't left their post at the unknown soldier's tomb:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Neighborhood in Brigatine NJ:



















Rte 30 in Absecon


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Atlantic City Boardwalk is gone and the eye hasn't even hit land yet
> 
> some interesting pics:
> 
> ...


0.o


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

okay scratch the soldier pic, that's apparently from a rainstorm in september

Despite Sandy, soldiers guard Tomb of Unknown Soldier - CBS News


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Has Al Sharpton blamed it on the GOP as part of a secret plot to keep black people from voting early, yet?


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

It is all over the news here as well. Looks a bit wet & windy over there. The way they are putting it on the news sounds like the perfect combination of different systems to produce one monster storm.
Stay safe everyone & remember, safety of people is more important that safety of possessions.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Has Al Sharpton blamed it on the GOP as part of a secret plot to keep black people from voting early, yet?



well.....

https://twitter.com/search?q=#haarp&src=hash


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's pouring here. Everything is closed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

All those in that area keeps us posted for as long as you can. Please stay safe.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

winds picking up here in NNJ. Rain is heavy and pretty much coming in sideways

Heard about power outages all around town but so far we are still up

Generator is gassed up and ready to go but right now it's too nasty to go outside (if I have to) to get it running so I'll probably wait until sometime tomorrow to start it if we lose power tonight

They closed my office in NYC for tomorrow so that's one less thing to worry about


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok we are in the dark now in NJ

It's going to be a long night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Be safe everyone


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Been powerless since 5pm on eastern Long Island.

Couple of broken fence's and branches, otherwise not too bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Toffer said:


> Ok we are in the dark now in NJ
> 
> It's going to be a long night
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Night, ever the optimist. I'm thinking week. 

Good luck.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Still got power here.

Still very windy, lots of rain.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

video of the walls getting blown off

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UiyhF_GIQlI&noredirect=1#!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and to top it all off

the HMS Bounty sank


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad I don't live on Hoboken any more. Further north the river vomited a lumber yard on shore. Still no power. The office should have power by Saturday.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Is everyone ok?

Fantastic pics AR


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Check this out, a tanker runs aground in Staten Island, NY

Tanker Run Aground by Superstorm Sandy - ABC News


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

The pier at Seaside NJ (where Jersey Shore was shot)





























Insert Snooki joke here


----------



## galian84 (May 7, 2012)

AlmostRecovered, thanks for the pics. 

I was at my boyfriend's place when the hurricane hit...luckily his area wasn't hit too hard and there still is power here. However, my cell phone reception is spotty at best, and I can't make calls or send texts (although I can receive some texts, which is strange).

Been keeping up with my brother up in Boston and my friends via FB of the situation in their areas.

I heard that Hoboken, Jersey Shore, AC, Rockaways (Breezy Point especially), and lower Manhattan were destroyed. Parts of Brooklyn, Queens, and LI were also hit really hard. 

JFK, Newark and LG airports all closed, subway systems all flooded, buses shut down but hoping to start again tonight, some bridges/tunnels still closed. It's going to be a long few days. 

I haven't been to work in 2 days...pretty much been confined around my boyfriend's area because the expressway I normally take to get home is closed today, and I can't take the subway anywhere.

I'm supposed to go see my brother in Boston on Friday, but with the state of the Amtrak / Penn Station and probable train backups, who knows if I'll even be able to get a train out that day.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

You mean as opposed to AMTRAK's usual stellar train wreck? Take the GO Bus from Chinatown. Thirty bucks and they hardly ever crash.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok I heard that most bus lines from NNJ will be running

Lakeland bus is suppOsed to be running starting at 6 AM and running hourly at least
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, now we can't get gas for the generators! 

If anyone knows of a gas station WITH gas in Northern New Jersey, let me know!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

17S near midland ave, Exxon and Sunoco had a few hours ago.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I know it is easy to get unnerved post disaster when parts of recovery appear to run slow. 

Just checking in to see how you guys are holding out. Wish I could do something. Just letting you know I am still thinking about you. Hang in there.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Thank you drerio !!

There were gas stations open on rt 17 on both the north and south sides but man the lines must be at least 2 hours long ???

Thank God i got a full tank of gas for both mine and my wife's trucks last Sunday night !!!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

@toffer, parker & joe: How else are things going? Can you update us on progress regarding getting power restored to your area? How are people holding up? Is there a curfew? 

Please keep us updated on the situation. We care about you!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> @toffer, parker & joe: How else are things going? Can you update us on progress regarding getting power restored to your area? How are people holding up? Is there a curfew?
> 
> Please keep us updated on the situation. We care about you!


A lot of areas here in NJ ( coworkers and friends ) are still without power. My family and i was blessed without losing power for a second and the majority of my town and the towns around us are still without !?

Gas is a really issue as well since most stations are without power and those few with have lines hours long !?!? All of lower Manhattan is still without power and traffic is horrendous without mass transit. 

It'll be awhile before things get back to " normal " but despite the above ..... we are having a NYC Marathon this Sunday :scratchhead: ???


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I saw some photos with a news article online this morning showing people trying to get from Queens into Manhattan. OMG, what a mess! I mean, the Van Wcyk Expressway is a complete mess in the best of circumstances! It appears lots of people went home after spending hours in gridlock or waiting for a bus.

Since Mayor Bloomberg micro-manages everything in NYC, I'm surprised the Marathon is still scheduled, considering nothing is remotely back to normal yet.

Keep us updated, and stay safe!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

My town (var town) has a curfew and an alcohol ban. Gas is a big issue and food is becoming one. There are just not enough places with power. 

I am fortunate. There are places where it is really bad, I see it locally, you guys with TV can see more of it than I can on the radio. 

On said radio I heard the plight of a guy with a two seater car trying to get back to the upper west side, he didn't have 3 in the car, well, kinda, cause, he can't.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> My town (var town) has a curfew and an alcohol ban. Gas is a big issue and food is becoming one. There are just not enough places with power.
> 
> I am fortunate. There are places where it is really bad, I see it locally, you guys with TV can see more of it than I can on the radio.
> 
> On said radio I heard the plight of a guy with a two seater car trying to get back to the upper west side, he didn't have 3 in the car, well, kinda, cause, he can't.


You have to learn to set up a still... reason why I got kicked out of the first college dorm I was living at. 

On the serious side... even though it is not as bad as other places, Charlie... please be careful. We want you to stick around.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Care is needed. See my "thinking now" post. Travel sucks, traffic lights are out, OK, double yellow lines are still in effect, no? 70 in a 30, really.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Been on a gas line for over an hour now 

Hoping they dont run OT before I get there!

Lots of trees still down here on North Jersey but we know a few people in different towns got their power back in the last two days

To add insult to injury, I understand that there may be a nor'easter headed our way next week
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Good luck on the gas line. Mine took a little over an hour :slapshead:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Toffer said:


> OK, now we can't get gas for the generators!
> 
> If anyone knows of a gas station WITH gas in Northern New Jersey, let me know!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Driving up North on rt 17 this morning i noticed a short line of cars going into an Exxon ....... with a gas tanker delivering gas !!! 

I called every one i knew in the NJ area telling them or leaving a message that if they need gas to get their asses to the Exxon in Rochelle Park on Rt 17 North before the Outback Resturant !! Several of my friends and cousins got the message and got a full tank of gas within an hour yaaaay !!!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Joe, Toffer, you get power yet? I got it 5:30 morning. The office does not.

Not complaining, I'm still lucky, but the fun begins, the building still has no hot water or elevators and I just realized my heat pump is either damaged or may have floated away.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Joe, Toffer, you get power yet? I got it 5:30 morning. The office does not.
> 
> Not complaining, I'm still lucky, but the fun begins, the building still has no hot water or elevators and I just realized my heat pump is either damaged or may have floated away.


Funny but we actually never lost power except for last night for about 10 minutes !?!? My son and i were home when all of a sudden everything went out at about 530pm ..... we both looked at each other like " what...... we lose power now ??? " 

Well i started packing and expecting the worse when 10 minutes later all the powe came back wheewwww !!! 

Both my wife and i still have half a tank of gas and we wont be doing a lot of driving so hopefully we're still good for next week. I think the alternating days with gassing will help a lot and shouldve been implemented days ago ?? 

If your plate ends in an even number you can only gas on even days like tomorrow Nov 4th. If your plate ends in an odd number or letter then its the 5th Monday !!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I was without power for nearly 7 days and now have 1/4 tank of gas. Big inconvenience, but there were people who fared a lt worse.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

I am soo soo blessed !! I was able to get gas .... literally waiting for no more than 20 seconds !! The station a few blocks from my home just got a tanker and as i drove by i noticed the police setting up cones and went back around and drove right on up YAAAY !!!

I was seriously the 4th car into the station yeees !!!

http://www.mojoimage.com/


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Got power back on Sunday! Gave generator to a friend who is still down

NorEaster on it's way though! Hopefully not a big one!

How the rest of you on the east coast making out?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Geeze AR, it's so true. Just got back into our home Sunday. FEMA? Meh! The next politician I see, I'm gonna hand him a pair of gloves. Thank God for family and community.


----------

